# Is it me or am i just codependent



## aj1217 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ladies,

I have been with the same woman for the last telve years, and married to her for eight of the tewlve. I love her and I think she is one of the smartest women I have ever met. But for a little while now I have felt like she doesnt love me, our sex is rare and intimacy is even more rare, i mean we barely even kiss anymore except for a quick peck goodbye, part of the problem is she seems to put forth a hugh amount of effort at work but almost zero at home unless I complain. I mean even to the point were she flirts with her mail boss and if her female bosses would flirt with her I think she would flirt right back. She has been like this for years work is always easier for her than her home life. What should I do?


----------



## Oldfart (Mar 14, 2009)

Sit her down and talk, talk, talk, listen to what she says and make sure she doesn't dismiss your views. If that's how you feel, tell her and make sure she understands.
At the end of the day you need to know where you stand, it's that simple, and she must let you know. 
If you just let it role on, then your pain will become more intense, the kids will know somthing is wrong and then it will really blow up.

Sort it our now, both of you seek professional help and if that doesn't work, so beit, move on with the kids, at least you have tried.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

she sounds like martha stewart, to much commitment to work and the life that has.
homelife is just a place to stay and wash your clothes.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

What are you expecting that you aren't getting? Why is it not okay for a woman to enjoy her work? Do you think she is having an affair? It is easy to fall into a rut, I know I am very similar. I have to force myself to enjoy my husband's company, and yet he still says we are in love. Things will never return to those dating years when it's all romance. Good luck.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

do you send her naughty text messages at all? do you flirt with her? tease her? etc. 

I been with my wife 12 years, dated 7 before that...everytime she walks by I either got to grab her tush or chest and try to get her to the bedroom...lol

we send naughty text messages, sexy phone calls, go on dates etc.

It is up to you TWO to keep the romance alive...

just becuase you're married doesn't mean you stop chasing her.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

[:iagree: 

to many of us just give up being romantic and dating. I love it when i get those texts from my husband it lets me know hes thinking of me ..and to be honest it lights the fire builds up tension till hes home !


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> just becuase you're married doesn't mean you stop chasing her.


i agree, thats what my H forgot and there is only so much you can give.


----------

